# Any more room?



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Can I squeeze more in and keep access to it all still? 🤣


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Well the kitchen roll and clingfilm can go for a start!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Your the boss.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I feel your pain!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Stevebee said:


> Well the kitchen roll and clingfilm can go for a start!


 You were right.

And I still managed to keep the kitchen roll and clingfilm!


----------

